# Fleet Admiral Akainu vs WCI Big Mom



## oiety (Dec 26, 2018)

Location: Alabasta.
Mindset: IC
Intent: To kill
Distance: 30 meters
Restrictions: None
Stipulations: Big Mom has Prometheus, Zeus, and Napoleon.


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 26, 2018)

Akainu wins high/extreme diff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dunno (Dec 26, 2018)

Akainu high diffs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Dec 26, 2018)

Will be a battle of attrition.

Akainu will not overpower her in a clash overall. I wonder how much damage magma can make to BM's skin. And I am curious what Akainu is going to do against a giant Magma wave homie.

It can go either way, if BM doesnt get a hunger attack. Fight will likely go for a few days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 26, 2018)

Akainu extreme diff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DA hawk (Dec 26, 2018)

Gotta go with Akainu.

BM needs to fight a non-SH, otherwise all she's getting from Oda is meme feats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 26, 2018)

Akainu defeats her with high-very high difficulty.
Kind of due to match-up... Big Mom's abilities should logically give Akainu or any Logia quite a lot of trouble due to turning their elements against them. Fujitora would likely fare better than C3 for that reason and defeats her with high-diff at most.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruse (Dec 26, 2018)

Akainu high extreme diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Dec 26, 2018)

Between these two at full power.

Akainu takes it high-very high difficulty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Dec 26, 2018)

High diff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Dec 26, 2018)

Akainu wins.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trance (Dec 26, 2018)

akainu very high difficulty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## charles101 (Dec 26, 2018)

It's either way if it's MF Akainu. We have to see whether he's stronger or weaker after fight against Aokiji and how much. I'm sticking with "any top tier may defeat any top tier based on conditions".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 26, 2018)

Akainu high-extreme difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 26, 2018)

Akainu high diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 26, 2018)

There is absolutely no chance that Big Mom wins this, none whatever. Big Mom has had her attacks dodged by Base Luffy, Jimbei, and her fodder son Mascot. She also failed to put down Judge, as we saw him standing tall against Snack near the end of WCI. Meanwhile, Akainu was able to one shot the same Jinbei who was dodged Big Mom's attack, but also managed to defeat Aokiji as well. He also managed to take off half of Whitebeard's head.

So how is someone who can't hit Jimbei and can't put down Judge supposed to even be a threat towards Akainu?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Corax (Dec 26, 2018)

Akainu of course. His fight vs WB was quite impressive and WB feats and portrayal are way better than BM (at least for now). She needs better Wano feats or at this point it is hard to call her a yonko,especially after Kaido's and WB's fights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 27, 2018)

Sakazuki of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Dec 27, 2018)

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Dec 27, 2018)

Avalon said:


> There is absolutely no chance that Big Mom wins this, none whatever. Big Mom has had her attacks dodged Jimbei. Meanwhile, Akainu was able to one shot the same Jinbei who was dodged Big Mom's attack, but also managed to defeat Aokiji as well.



I dont think that is a fair argument overall. Jimbei and Akainu were in the air while it happened. Jimbei also tried to punch him once and then Akainu landed a blow.
If we give Akainu the same conditions as Big Mom in WCI on the ground, Jimbei would have been able to dodge his attack. I also consider Post TS Jimbei to be faster and stronger than his Pre TS version.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 28, 2018)

Akainu mid-high diff.

Magma breaches her skin and I don't think the Souls could tag him as he's pretty fast and maybe even Haki could shield against it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 30, 2018)

Akainu has better feats so far so I'll give it to him..nothing less than extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Dec 30, 2018)

Bernkastel said:


> Akainu has better feats so far so I'll give it to him..nothing less than extreme diff.



This.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

Big Mom wins high diff. the question is can he hurt BM? It will go on days but in the end BM will emerge the victor of this fight.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## convict (Dec 31, 2018)

Akainu definitely has this. Extreme possibly but that is taking her hype into consideration more so than her lackluster showing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> Big Mom wins high diff. the question is can he hurt BM? It will go on days but in the end BM will emerge the victor of this fight.


He can of course. If even world's most lethal/destructive DF can't harm BM then no one can and she is the strongest yonko. But by manga portrayal  she is the weakest yonko of all that have feats to date.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

Corax said:


> He can of course. If even world's most lethal/destructive DF can't harm BM then no one can and she is the strongest yonko. But by manga portrayal  she is the weakest yonko of all that have feats to date.


how do we know if he can? that's all speculation. among her feat her core power comes from her defense where she can outright tank everything that's why Oda gave her some ridiculous gag that the only time you can hurt her is when Mother Caramel picture is broken. She just eat a canon ball and She literally make Prometheus her hair a fire what makes you think she can do it and made a magma version of it add her DF power she is OP belong to the Yonko. 

Elbaf spear is enough to hurt Akainu while Akainu cannot hurt BM. and even Akainu can hurt her she can defend unlike WB who just tank everything even he don't have anything special defense like Kaido and BM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> how do we know if he can? that's all speculation. among her feat her core power comes from her defense where she can outright tank everything that's why Oda gave her some ridiculous gag that the only time you can hurt her is when Mother Caramel picture is broken. She just eat a canon ball and She literally make Prometheus her hair a fire what makes you think she can do it and made a magma version of it add her DF power she is OP belong to the Yonko.
> 
> Elbaf spear is enough to hurt Akainu while Akainu cannot hurt BM. and even Akainu can hurt her she can defend unlike WB who just tank everything even he don't have anything special defense like Kaido and BM.


She can be damaged by Zeus attacks (burns were all other her body,at least moderate damage). And her DF isn't the most lethal/destructive in the world. If her DF can damage her Akainu for sure can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 31, 2018)

Akainu high diff. With her showings she ain't pushing him to a higher diff and even high is generous since she couldn't fight for much longer than a couple of hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2018)

Corax said:


> She can be damaged by Zeus attacks (burns were all other her body,at least moderate damage). And her DF isn't the most lethal/destructive in the world. If her DF can damage her Akainu for sure can.



There was no real damage. And when it comes to heat she was casually riding Prometheus. She is insanely resilient. 

Whole point of the latter part of the arc was that all anyone one at the WCI could do was to flee or give her the cake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2018)

KBD said:


> There was no real damage. And when it comes to heat she was casually riding Prometheus. She is insanely resilient.
> 
> Whole point of the latter part of the arc was that all anyone one at the WCI could do was to flee or give her the cake.


Burns are real damage. Yes Zeus discharge was enough only to temporary stop her but she still was disabled for short time.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> how do we know if he can? that's all speculation. among her feat her core power comes from her defense where she can outright tank everything that's why Oda gave her some ridiculous gag that the only time you can hurt her is when Mother Caramel picture is broken. She just eat a canon ball and She literally make Prometheus her hair a fire what makes you think she can do it and made a magma version of it add her DF power she is OP belong to the Yonko.
> 
> Elbaf spear is enough to hurt Akainu while Akainu cannot hurt BM. and even Akainu can hurt her she can defend unlike WB who just tank everything even he don't have anything special defense like Kaido and BM.


How do we know that Big Mom can damage Akainu? She could barely injure Jinbei, and Akainu is way more tanky than him.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

Dunno said:


> How do we know that Big Mom can damage Akainu? She could barely injure Jinbei, and Akainu is way more tanky than him.


If her hit land, of course. if Marco and Vista normal swing Akainu feel something why not BM who much more stronger than the two.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> If her hit land, of course. if Marco and Vista normal swing Akainu feel something why not BM who much more stronger than the two.


Those two simply irritated Akainu, there was no actual damage afterwards. Also, Big Mom clearly got damaged by the SHs when she attacked their ship:


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 31, 2018)

BM kills Sakazuki. He could barely stand toe to toe with a deathbed Yonkou and got taken down in two hits.

BM can make a magma homie and Akainu will have no counter except to fight physically in which he is completely outclassed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trance (Dec 31, 2018)

you guys do know that goda is considered a positive rating right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2018)

redrum said:


> you guys do know that goda is considered a positive rating right?


what its supposed to be and what it actually ends up being are 2 different things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 31, 2018)

redrum said:


> you guys do know that goda is considered a positive rating right?


Your first mistake was assuming they are in the business of knowing anything. They write their own reality.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2018)

_GODA_ is pure weeb cringe 


and Goda hasnt been GODA since the time-skip anyway


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 31, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> _GODA_ is pure weeb cringe
> 
> 
> and Goda hasnt been GODA since the time-skip anyway


Weeb cringe is 100 000 posts on a weeb forum tbh tbf 

The people who wank pre-skip have rose tinted nostalgia glasses on. There were also shit arcs there


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

redrum said:


> you guys do know that goda is considered a positive rating right?


It might have been considered a positive rating before:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

Dunno said:


> Those two simply irritated Akainu, there was no actual damage afterwards. Also, Big Mom clearly got damaged by the SHs when she attacked their ship:


I exclude the nerfed version of BM. she got all that scratch but once she eat the cake it's gone.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> I exclude the nerfed version of BM. she got all that scratch but once she eat the cake it's gone.


Sure, but Akainu's not gonna pause to let her eat cake.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

Dunno said:


> Sure, but Akainu's not gonna pause to let her eat cake.


PIS, we only saw her like that cause her opponent are the SH without it she will eat Akainu instead.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> PIS, we only saw her like that cause her opponent are the SH without it she will eat Akainu instead.


Why would it be PIS? She didn't eat for several hours and lost weight. It's as much a feat as any other. Some of her actions can be explained by PIS, but her needing a lot of calories to sustain herself can not.


----------



## KBD (Dec 31, 2018)

Dunno said:


> Those two simply irritated Akainu, there was no actual damage afterwards. Also, Big Mom clearly got damaged by the SHs when she attacked their ship:



That's not damage. That's art emphasizing the fact that she was just struck by lightning, the next time we see her its gone.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

KBD said:


> That's not damage. That's art emphasizing the fact that she was just struck by lightning, the next time we see her its gone.


The next time we see her is after a time skip though, so it doesn't really say that much. Iirc, it's five or so hours later.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 1, 2019)

Corax said:


> She can be damaged by Zeus attacks (burns were all other her body,at least moderate damage). And her DF isn't the most lethal/destructive in the world. If her DF can damage her Akainu for sure can.


Didn't Kaido have the same kind of things when Luffy was attacking him? He wasn't hurt at all. I see no reason to believe Big Mom is any less of a tank than Kaido. She showed no lasting damage or pain from any attacks in her arc, and Capone stated that nothing was capalble of harming her body under normal circumstances, she was pretty much an unstoppable force until she went into the weakened skinny mode. I don't think 1 Admiral is enough to take down a Yonko.


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> Didn't Kaido have the same kind of things when Luffy was attacking him? He wasn't hurt at all. I see no reason to believe Big Mom is any less of a tank than Kaido. She showed no lasting damage or pain from any attacks in her arc, and Capone stated that nothing was capalble of harming her body under normal circumstances, she was pretty much an unstoppable force until she went into the weakened skinny mode. I don't think 1 Admiral is enough to take down a Yonko.


She can't be as durable as Kaido. Kaido is famous for durability it is his main forte. And she screamed then Zeus discharged and also got some burns after this attack (chapter 890 page 15,16,17,18).


----------



## trance (Jan 1, 2019)

Corax said:


> She can't be as durable as Kaido. Kaido is famous for durability it is his main forte. And she screamed then Zeus discharged and also got some burns after this attack (chapter 890 page 15,16,17,18).



that's literally a dupe ur talkin to fyi, so don't bother


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jan 1, 2019)

redrum said:


> that's literally a dupe ur talkin to fyi, so don't bother


No i'm literally NOT a dupe! Stop spreading slander do you want me to report you!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 1, 2019)

People arguing Meme can hurt Akainu with her pathetic showing. 

Or that Akainu a top tier supposedly can't hurt her. Now this was purely golden.


Anyway, Akainu wins extreme difficulty. But he isn't going to show mercy to her like he did to Aokiji. In the end he kills her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 1, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> People arguing Meme can hurt with her pathetic showing.
> 
> Or that Akainu a top tier supposedly can't hurt her. Now this was purely golden.
> 
> ...




I couldnt believe it. This is a new low even for them.

Now the Yonko wankers are arguing Akainu the man with Magu Magu no Mi a Logia and the one with the highest attack power in the series can not even hurt Meme.

Akainu whose attacks can in an instant turn an island into an apocalypse and permanently change the climate of an island.
The man who melted WB's face off  and and gave Aokiji those terrible wounds cant even hurt Meme??


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 1, 2019)

Furinji Saiga said:


> I couldnt believe it. This is a new low even for them.
> 
> Now the Yonko wankers are arguing Akainu the man with Magu Magu no Mi a Logia and the one with the highest attack power in the series can not even hurt Meme.
> 
> ...



They think Akainu is Smoothie and Meme is the door. 

They know Akainu would melt that door from his presence alone. But they are just way too much of a lost cause to admit it.


----------



## KBD (Jan 1, 2019)

Dunno said:


> The next time we see her is after a time skip though, so it doesn't really say that much. Iirc, it's five or so hours later.



That's just pacing of the storytelling. The next time we see her she's still right by the ship, that interaction couldn't have taken hours by any reasonable estimate. 



Sherlōck said:


> People arguing Meme can hurt Akainu with her pathetic showing.
> 
> Or that Akainu a top tier supposedly can't hurt her. Now this was purely golden.
> 
> ...



There is no doubt they can hurt each other, *you yourself seem to believe as much.*


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 1, 2019)

KBD said:


> There is no doubt they can hurt each other, *you yourself seem to believe as much.*



I never said they can't hurt each other.


----------



## Dunno (Jan 1, 2019)

KBD said:


> That's just pacing of the storytelling. The next time we see her she's still right by the ship, that interaction couldn't have taken hours by any reasonable estimate.


The next time we see her she's chasing after them, and they even comment "We somehow made it this far". Sanji also had time to finish the cake and bring it to them in that time. No matter how you look at it, whatever amount of time that passed has passed.


----------



## charles101 (Jan 1, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Anyway, Akainu wins extreme difficulty.



Wait, what? Based on your words, Akainu should shet on her on every single field. How can she give him extreme difficult fight if her showing is



Sherlōck said:


> pathetic



?

Does it mean you think Akainu is only "sightly less than pathetic"?

Or maybe you're biased just little too much...?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 1, 2019)

charles101 said:


> Wait, what? Based on your words, Akainu should shet on her on every single field. How can she give him extreme difficult fight if her showing is
> 
> ?
> 
> ...



Maybe... you are an idiot. 

*Is her showing pathetic? *

>> Yes. 

*Are people arguing that he beats Akainu basing on her pathetic showing is pathetic? *

>> Hell yes. It's laughable.

*Does that mean I don't think she is top tier? *

>> No, I do think she is a top tier. She is a Yonko for Gods sake. 

*In my opinion what difficulty top tiers will give each other? *

>> Extreme difficulty fight. Even the weakest top tier currently will give the strongest top tier extreme difficulty fight. 


So by your snub "Akainu is only "sightly less than pathetic"" comment if follows my logic then every top tier is "sightly less than pathetic"

You have reading comprehension. Don't try to be a smartass.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 1, 2019)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Now the Yonko wankers are arguing Akainu the man with Magu Magu no Mi a Logia and the one with the highest attack power in the series can not even hurt Meme.


She fought other Yonko from the fast have you seen her with any battle scar? None. Even the PK don't want a beef with her.
the suppose strongest attack that Shanks blocked with minimum effort? of course his peers can do the same thing.
Big Mom the one who's been monster ever since she was born? you cannot see what Oda is trying to do to her defence here, It's something unnatural along with Kaido immortality.


Furinji Saiga said:


> Akainu whose attacks can in an instant turn an island into an apocalypse and permanently change the climate of an island.


instant? Wow the audacity of your post is really something. prove it first. it's 10 days battle. BM can do it as well look at WCI where all the inanimate object become alive. It's the fcking the same thing.


Furinji Saiga said:


> The man who melted WB's face off and and gave Aokiji those terrible wounds cant even hurt Meme??


Yeah as if WB dodge or block it. Mind you even fodder hurt WB so nothing really impressive to WB defence in MF arc. cause let me tell you a secret that you might not know yet. WB IS NOT THE STRONGEST IN MF ARC.


----------



## Gohara (Jan 12, 2019)

fleet akainu => linlin's character > akainu


----------



## Sabco (Dec 15, 2019)

Akainu punches a hole inside her and extracts the kids she ate at her 6th birthday and magma fists them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 15, 2019)

Lol this thread is all before feats. Linlin Mid or low High diffs the magma boy. She turns the magma into a homie, fuses with it then proceeds to beat him into a pulp.

She is the the best neutralizer of the Logia Admirals DF powers. The moment she makes a home, she gains immunity or resistance and using more of those attacks will just empower the new Homie.

Edit: This is high diff even without her making homies. So I’m changing my vote to High Mid Diff. If he dares come into close combat with LinLin, she’s 2 to 3 shotting him.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 15, 2019)

Honestly, with his feats Akainu wins this mid diff

Come at me Yonko wankers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zero (Dec 15, 2019)

Raikiri19 said:


> Honestly, with his feats Akainu wins this mid diff
> 
> Come at me Yonko wankers


Mid Diffing a Yonko????? 
lmao


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 15, 2019)

Raikiri19 said:


> Honestly, with his feats Akainu wins this mid diff
> 
> Come at me Yonko wankers


Go back to the NBD. We don’t need more Admiral wank


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 15, 2019)

FlyingBison said:


> Mid Diffing a Yonko?????
> lmao


The weakest Yonko, with embarassing showings, against the strongest Admiral, with outstanding feats? Why not? The strongest Yonko could probably mid/high diff the weakest Admiral as well.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 15, 2019)

Ruse said:


> Akainu high extreme diff



What a difference a year makes 

Have to give credit where it’s due Big Mom has proven herself, she high diffs magma boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 15, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Go back to the NBD. We don’t need more Admiral wank


Ask Whitebeard's half destroyed head.

Or maybe ask Jinbe. Who says that he is ready to die if that at least slows Akainu for a second, then block and throws away Big Meme


----------



## Zero (Dec 15, 2019)

Raikiri19 said:


> The weakest Yonko, with embarassing showings, against the strongest Admiral, with outstanding feats? Why not? The strongest Yonko could probably mid/high diff the weakest Admiral as well.


She's weakest Yonko, but she was able to clash with Kaido she'll be a really tough opponent for Akainu still.
Akainu high diffs or extreme


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 15, 2019)

FlyingBison said:


> She's weakest Yonko, but she was able to clash with Kaido she'll be a really tough opponent for Akainu still.
> Akainu high diffs or extreme


Lol nothing implies she’s the weakest. In fact, all indicators point that she’s above Shanks and Teach and equal to Kaido. Shanks is hyped for his crew members. BM is hyped for her strength and her family’s strength while Kaido is hyped for his strength alone. So no she doesn’t lose to Akainu. No Admiral is ever above the Great Pirates of an Era.

All Yonko out down Akainu High Diff at worst. Look how he was almost 2 shot by the weakest dying Yonko. No PIS, a Bisento is being stuck in his heart as he fell into his hole cursing.

Akainu only took advantage of a weakened and shell of his former self WB. Even then, NONE of the Admirals could still put him down.


I don’t see where this weakest crap comes from. Is it because she’s  a woman?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2019)

I was wondering why so many people where saying akainu with such confidence.

This was before she clashed with kaidou.

If Akainu can trigger a burnout where she canonically gets weaker he should be able to win.

But akainu is going to have to destroy all food within a 10 mile radius or even more cause the She can fly away anytime too.


----------



## Zero (Dec 15, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Lol nothing implies she’s the weakest. In fact, all indicators point that she’s above Shanks and Teach and equal to Kaido. Shanks is hyped for his crew members. BM is hyped for her strength and her family’s strength while Kaido is hyped for his strength alone. So no she doesn’t lose to Akainu. No Admiral is ever above the Great Pirates of an Era.
> 
> All Yonko out down Akainu High Diff at worst. Look how he was almost 2 shot by the weakest dying Yonko. No PIS, a Bisento is being stuck in his heart as he fell into his hole cursing.
> 
> ...


No.
Shanks can beat Big Mom he cuts her in half.
Teach can beat Big Mom he negates her fruit, tilts the ground and quakes the bitch. 
Akainu tanked Quakes from WB his durability and stamina feats are great. He has great fire power he wins High Diff. He's more impressive than her in my book.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2019)

FlyingBison said:


> No.
> Shanks can beat Big Mom he cuts her in half.
> Teach can beat Big Mom he negates her fruit, tilts the ground and quakes the bitch.
> Akainu tanked Quakes from WB his durability and stamina feats are great. He has great fire power he wins High Diff. He's more impressive than her in my book.



Kaidou couldn't overpower her.  So I'm having serious doubts to how well folks will do against her when she's in her most level headed state.

She's naturally tough on top of it so a quake isn't going to take her out as easily as you think. Her Defense and physical strength has nothing to do with her DF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)

Akainu high or extreme diff

it will take a while to melt throught the fat
but her punches/napoleon aint doing much either


----------



## Zero (Dec 15, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> Kaidou couldn't overpower her.  So I'm having serious doubts to how well folks will do against her when she's in her most level headed state.
> 
> She's naturally tough on top of it so a quake isn't going to take her out as easily as you think. Her Defense and physical strength has nothing to do with her DF.


I don't think Akainu will completly overpower her but I don't think she will overpower him either. He's going to take the Dub though. I think Akainu is better.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 15, 2019)

FlyingBison said:


> No.
> Shanks can beat Big Mom he cuts her in half.
> Teach can beat Big Mom he negates her fruit, tilts the ground and quakes the bitch.
> Akainu tanked Quakes from WB his durability and stamina feats are great. He has great fire power he wins High Diff. He's more impressive than her in my book.



Swords break on her. No one is cutting her in half. She isn't reliant on her DF. Her power comes from her insane levels of physical might. Negated DF means teach has to touch her. He will get pummeled worse than he did against WB. 

Akainu and his durability has nothing on Linlin. His supposedly great fire power couldn't put down a sick and dying WB. Yonko are on a separate plain compared even to the strongest Admiral. 

Oda has shown multiple times that Great Pirates won't go down to anyone that isn't a great pirate. Shiki echoes the same sentiment. Marines could never put down Roger he turned himself in. Shiki needed The two strongest admirals to be best. 

All the damage that WB sustained against the marines couldn't put him down until Teach who had the ambition and willpower of a great pirate came around and beat him. 

No marine is taking down a Yonko. That much is obvious looking at the series. Only Great Pirates can take down other Great Pirates. 

Akainu is weaker than everyone I have listed thus far. Against BM, his Devil fruit loses its value because he would just make her stronger. He loses Low High Diff or High Mid diff


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)

WB was a dead man walking on borrowed time through sheer willpower and endurance after his fight with Akainu


----------



## Red Admiral (Dec 15, 2019)

Kaido ~ Big Mom > Akainu

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2019)

FlyingBison said:


> I don't think Akainu will completly overpower her but I don't think she will overpower him either. He's going to take the Dub though. I think Akainu is better.



In close combat?,  I believe she would.

She more than proved she's the real deal holding against kaidou of all people for a significant amount of time.

Sorry but nobody can be so crazy to believe Akainu can hold out against kaidou in a test of strength without concrete feats. Stopping one bisento swing doesn't compare to CONSTANT sky spitting clashes.

Big mom has the feats as of this moment so she's the superior at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)

Id take Akainus DF lethality over mums physical strength advantage any day

his haki mastery is also likely better (admirals showed advanced CoA at MF)

essentially Akainu wins


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Id take Akainus DF lethality over mums physical strength advantage any day
> 
> his haki mastery is also likely better (admirals showed advanced CoA at MF)
> 
> essentially Akainu wins



So Akainu's haki mastery is better than Kaidou's?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> So Akainu's haki mastery is better than Kaidou's?


Mum isnt WSC

and yeah, why not


----------



## Zero (Dec 15, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> In close combat?,  I believe she would.
> 
> She more than proved she's the real deal holding against kaidou of all people for a significant amount of time.
> 
> ...


But, Akainu stopping WB's bisento swing proved how great his physical strength is. So I'm sure he can clash against Kadio aswell but will lose High Diff as Big Mom would too. Akainu has the feats of tanking quakes from WB, punching a whole through his chest, and his head. Then fighting Aokiji for 10 days he's proved himself to able to fight the likes of Big Mom and win. (To me atleast)


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 15, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> So Akainu's haki mastery is better than Kaidou's?


It very well may but at this point, all of It is head Canon. As with all Admirals, none of their haki feats or even physical feats are all that impressive. All their feats are devil fruit related.

Kaido may not need exceptional Haki to be strong but I doubt that if that was even the case, someone like Sakazuki who depends on his Df so much has enough Haki mastery to bridge the physical gap between him and Kaido.

People try to give characters attributes or things they don't have. People claim Admirals have future sight with no indication or proof for such an attribution. The same goes for penetration armament haki. The Admirals in my opinion don't have advanced forms of Haki like Future sight and Penetration because their devil fruits are overwhelming strong enough.

If they did, then how do devil fruitless characters like Shanks or Zoro or Ray ever compete with them



FlyingBison said:


> But, Akainu stopping WB's bisento swing proved how great his physical strength is. So I'm sure he can clash against Kadio aswell but will lose High Diff as Big Mom would too. Akainu has the feats of tanking quakes from WB, punching a whole through his chest, and his head. Then fighting Aokiji for 10 days he's proved himself to able to fight the likes of Big Mom and win. (To me atleast)


He used his Devil fruit for that block. That wasn't pure physical might. Additionally, that swing If I remember correct was not directed at him.


----------



## Zero (Dec 15, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> He used his Devil fruit for that block. That wasn't pure physical might. Additionally, that swing If I remember correct was not directed at him.


His fruit didn't block the attack, it was his leg strength. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> If they did, then how do devil fruitless characters like Shanks or Zoro or Ray ever compete with them


how is Mihawk yonkou level and WSS
how is Prime Garp PK-tier
how was Roger PK


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2019)

FlyingBison said:


> His fruit didn't block the attack, it was his leg strength.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Anime


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 15, 2019)

Big Mom is not KOing Akainu if rage mode powered Gura Gura Whitebeard could not even with a free shot from behind. While she is not surviving Meigo to the head. 

Akainu wins this 100/100.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> Anime

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steven (Dec 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sabco (Dec 15, 2019)

Akainu melts her womb and puts an end to the Charlotte spawns

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)

Acno said:


>


moving cloud = wall level feat 
nothing was even destroyed in a day of fighting 

meanwhile 2 admirals wasted a huge island and permanently altered the weather


----------



## Steven (Dec 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> moving cloud = wall level feat
> nothing was even destroyed in a day of fighting
> 
> meanwhile 2 admirals wasted a huge island and permanently altered the weather


Yes,but after several days and not within seconds

Sure,nice feat but Ice Age was on-screen better(I dont deny that they used awakened DF)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiroryu (Dec 15, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> There is absolutely no chance that Big Mom wins this, none whatever. Big Mom has had her attacks dodged by Base Luffy, Jimbei, and her fodder son Mascot. She also failed to put down Judge, as we saw him standing tall against Snack near the end of WCI. Meanwhile, Akainu was able to one shot the same Jinbei who was dodged Big Mom's attack, but also managed to defeat Aokiji as well. He also managed to take off half of Whitebeard's head.
> 
> So how is someone who can't hit Jimbei and can't put down Judge supposed to even be a threat towards Akainu?


Akainu had his attacks dodged by Buggy


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 15, 2019)

Iron Blimp>Starving Beast

Karate+Haki>Karate>bare hands

Breaking Jinbei's guard>Not Breaking Jinbei's guard

Meme>>>>Hot-Head in a brawl

But if its a battle of wits


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2019)

FlyingBison said:


> Did that not happen in the Manga? If not, then that's fair. Not sure how reliable it is if it's not in the manga.



As @Shiba D. Inu Showcased.

WB bisento was stopped by akainu  using his DF power to create a counter force.

It wasn't done with his raw foot.

Of course this was a quake enhanced binseto,  And WB had to his his quake powers to counter his attacks as well, so we'll give him that. though there was the dog attack that WB easily slapped away without using quake powers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiroryu (Dec 15, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> As @Shiba D. Inu Showcased.
> 
> WB bisento was stopped by akainu  using his DF power to create a counter force.
> 
> ...




What WB did right here is more impressive than what Akainu did when he stopped WB’s bisento. WB swatted away a DF attack from Akainu that is presumably more powerful than a magma fist with one arm and his bisento. No DF needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> DF attack from Akainu that is *presumably more powerful than a magma fist*


?


besides, WB > Big Mom


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> What WB did right here is more impressive than what Akainu did when he stopped WB’s bisento. WB swatted away a DF attack from Akainu that is presumably more powerful than a magma fist with one arm and his bisento. No DF needed



Just because it was a signature move doesn't mean it was more powerful than his magma fist.

The attack was swerving to WB so it didn't have the same kind of force of impact his magma fist (being a straight line)  attack did.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2019)

Akainu beats her, his feats vastly outshine Linlin's. 
Akainu was able to square up with the WSM, whilst being restricted as to not damage MF, he mentions it twice. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








This is the outcome of the unrestricted Admirals fighting 

Akainu took two enraged punches from the WSM, who was hyped to possess enough power to destroy the world. 

The first punch landed as he was taken by surprise

yet he immediately prepared an attack, got back up, and melted half of WB's face

and yet he could still continue, as evident here and explained

Mind you, BM, an emperor, puts WB above her and the other emperors.


Moreover, Akainu already showed on panel feats of a level of advanced coa

that Ruffy implied was enough to damage Kaido 

*Spoiler*: __ 








someone whose durability hype exceeds Linlin's 


*Spoiler*: _LINLIN DURABILITY _ 









VS


*Spoiler*: _KAIDO DURABILITY_ 








If it hurts Kaido, it's enough to hurt BM as well.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Shiroryu (Dec 15, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Kaido ~ Big Mom > Akainu


Tfw it’s optimistic to think that two characters who fought dead even for 3 days straight are nigh equals


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 15, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Akainu beats her, his feats vastly outshine Linlin's.
> Akainu was able to square up with the WSM, whilst being restricted as to not damage MF, he mentions it twice.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The best part about this post is it implies Luffy will now do what the Marines have repeatedly failed to do.

Luffy>Sakazuki CONFIMRED BY @Light D Lamperouge !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Man Van (Dec 15, 2019)

Akainu has better feats and portrayal so normally he'd win, but this match up isnt in his favor. BM can make a magma homie that will get bigger everytime it eats magma and we know that there will be magma everywhere. BM would have the perfect shield. Not only that, BM can fuse with a magma homie and give herself resistance to magma. 

It would essentially be full power BM vs MF Akainu(cant use full strength).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2019)

CaptainCommander said:


> The best part about this post is it implies Luffy will now do what the Marines have repeatedly failed to do.
> 
> Luffy>Sakazuki CONFIMRED BY @Light D Lamperouge !!!!!!!!!!!


I am not sure what you are trying to say. If you are talking about Kaido escaping, and surviving the execution attempts, there's no indication of any Admiral being involved in his execution, only what was tried and what failed 

If you have any panel at all hinting at an Admiral trying to kill Kaido and fail, please post it, but there isn't any panel like that. The Marines sent two fodders to execute the PK

There's also a difference between hurting and killing someone. Plus this is BM, I fail to see what Kaido has to do with her, if your post is about Kaido.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Dec 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Akainu beats her, his feats vastly outshine Linlin's.
> Akainu was able to square up with the WSM, whilst being restricted as to not damage MF, he mentions it twice.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What is that for a post?

Hard BM downplay

And stop using that god damn PH feat


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Dec 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> What is that for a post?
> 
> Hard BM downplay
> 
> And stop using that god damn PH feat



Why not use the PH feat lmao?

It's a good glimpse to what an Admiral can do when unrestricted. Every single time we've seen an Admiral fight somewhat seriously it's been on a stage where they can't utilize their fruit to the fullest.

Also if the yonkou stans can drool about skies parting, why can't people talk about how admirals changed the climate of an island by fighting?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Dec 16, 2019)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Why not use the PH feat lmao?
> 
> It's a good glimpse to what an Admiral can do when unrestricted. Every single time we've seen an Admiral fight somewhat seriously it's been on a stage where they can't utilize their fruit to the fullest.
> 
> Also if the yonkou stans can drool about skies parting, why can't people talk about how admirals changed the climate of an island by fighting?


Because it took 10 days for doing it

The feat is massiv irrelevant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Dec 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> Because it took 10 days for doing it
> 
> The feat is massiv irrelevant



 lmfao dear god.

That's one of the most arbitrary and nonsensical reasons to deem a feat irrelevant I've seen in a long time.

Even so, I'll play ball with this terrible foundation of an argument.

Do you know the climate change took place exactly after ten days? No. All we know is the fight took 10 days, the changing climate could have occured at various points during the fight. Hell it could have occured 1 hour after the fight started. All we know it took 10 days for a victor to emerge, we don't know what moves were used or at what point the lasting effects on the island became irreversible.

Fortunately for the lot of us, your poorly thought out subjective opinion on what feat is deemed relevant doesn't really matter.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> What is that for a post?
> 
> Hard BM downplay
> 
> And stop using that god damn PH feat


How is this Linlin downplay? I've taken them both at their full power and judged it that way. I've never even ventured into the sea of bad Linlin feats.
Like her inability to hit a sitting down Jimbei and Ruffy with a cheap shot from point blank range, or the fact that she couldn't hit an old man and an exhausted df-less Ruffy

*Spoiler*: __ 










Or that she was blitzed by Brook.

or the fact that Chopper tanked her hit

or the fact that neither her nor her entire crew could react in time to stop King

and the fact that they admitted they were powerless as long as King is there


etc etc

I left all of that behind, and judged the participants at their best. That's the farthest thing away from downplay.


The PH feat was already explained to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 16, 2019)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> lmfao dear god.
> 
> That's one of the most arbitrary and nonsensical reasons to deem a feat irrelevant I've seen in a long time.
> 
> ...



So in other words you admit you know nothing about punk hazard. Thank you for your surrender.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 16, 2019)

scaled by dead WB, BM wins low end of extreme diff

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Quipchaque (Dec 16, 2019)

Akainu high difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 16, 2019)

@Fel1x I changed my mind I swear, I’m not an optimist anymore


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 16, 2019)

BM low end of extreme diff likely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Dec 16, 2019)

PIS skinny Mama was on the head of a giant sun at one moment during WCI. I don't think Akainu magma attack gonna really hurt her (It would need a lot of attacks), she's infinitely more resistant than old sickbeard.

She is too versatile (without taking into account that she might (PERHAPS) be able to create a magma homie), without PIS and the bullshit we had during WCI (just to help Nami and the other jobbers to run away) I think she can extrem diff (if it was the Big Mom that started the clash against Kaido).

And Akainu can't hurt Zeus (I assume the worst, I assume he fed Prometheus like Nami fed Zeus), he can't defeat Zeus that have Mama soul  Conclusion: He can't defeat Mama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 16, 2019)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Akainu high difficulty.


Based on what

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> someone whose durability hype exceeds Linlin's
> 
> *Spoiler*: _LINLIN DURABILITY_
> 
> ...


Capone statements aren't facts. He also thought the ceaser's cannon would land and kill big mom.


----------



## Fujitora (Dec 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Akainu high or extreme diff
> 
> it will take a while to melt throught the fat
> but her punches/napoleon aint doing much either


She litteraly shrekt a yc2 zoan with no haki and dfless whole in child like state. And you saying her punches won’t do much? Bruh, she probably had the highest physical strenght in the verse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2019)

OniKaido said:


> She litteraly shrekt a yc2 zoan with no haki and dfless whole in child like state. And you saying her punches won’t do much? Bruh, she probably had the highest physical strenght in the verse.


Queen played dead and was up and running 30 seconds later lol
no lasting or visible damage was done tbh
im sure it hurt like a bitch tho



OniKaido said:


> highest physical strenght in the verse.


kek, Prime Garp >>>

out of current characters _maybe_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2019)

MO said:


> Capone statements aren't facts. He also thought the ceaser's cannon would land and kill big mom.


Umm, ok. Brulee, the eight daughter and the nineteenth child of Linlin, showed concern for Linlin as well.

She knows of Linlin's durability, and has known it her entire life, and was worried when the castle crumbled, and was explicitly expressing her concern for Linlin.
Moreover, Zeus, a homie infused with Linlin's soul, rushed over to save Linlin from the fall, and alleviate the impact of the fall.

Zeus is bewildered and is expressing his concern for Linlin as well.


In the end, the difference is quite noticeable. Kaido takes a free fall from 10k kilometers just fine, Linlin drops from a castle and everyone is worried, and she needs to be saved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Umm, ok. Brulee, the eight daughter and the nineteenth child of Linlin, showed concern for Linlin as well.
> 
> She knows of Linlin's durability, and has known it her entire life, and was worried when the castle crumbled, and was explicitly expressing her concern for Linlin.
> Moreover, Zeus, a homie infused with Linlin's soul, rushed over to save Linlin from the fall, and alleviate the impact of the fall.
> ...


It's her mother. So ofc she would be worried. But people have shown concern before where it wasn't needed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2019)

MO said:


> It's her mother. So ofc she would be worried.


Linlin's children were shown fearing her and obeying her, rather than having a motherly relationship with her. Not that it matters, as it is her stating her concern for Linlin's safety, someone who has witnessed Linlin's abilities for a long period of time. Once again, Zeus had to go and save her. 




MO said:


> But people have shown concern before where it wasn't needed


The authorial intent is clear. Kaido's dura>Linlin's dura.


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Once again, Zeus had to go and save her.


I mean why wouldn't he. Is he supposed to let crash? Lol



Light D Lamperouge said:


> The authorial intent is clear. Kaido's dura>Linlin's dura.


I agree. But I don't think that's good example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 16, 2019)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> lmfao dear god.
> 
> That's one of the most arbitrary and nonsensical reasons to deem a feat irrelevant I've seen in a long time.
> 
> ...


You cant use 1 hour just because you like it...and even that is pretty long

The "Timeframe" is 10 day´s,end of story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke (Dec 16, 2019)

Akainu wins, extreme difficulty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steven (Dec 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How is this Linlin downplay? I've taken them both at their full power and judged it that way. I've never even ventured into the sea of bad Linlin feats.
> Like her inability to hit a sitting down Jimbei and Ruffy with a cheap shot from point blank range, or the fact that she couldn't hit an old man and an exhausted df-less Ruffy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Blitzed by brook>Outspeeded by Buggy

That was not even a attack.

The King stuff was obv just for the plot and her loss of memory

What has this to do with BM?BM>Rest of her crew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 16, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> The authorial intent is clear. Kaido's dura>Linlin's dura.


Minusscale at best

The gap is not big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> Blitzed by brook>Outspeeded by Buggy


Being unable to hit a sitting down Jimbei and Ruffy and an old almost dead man and a df-less exhausted Ruffy from point blank range with a cheap shot is much worse than having your long range attack dodged by Buggy.

*Spoiler*: __ 













Acno said:


> That was not even a attack.


Did I call it an attack? No. I've said Chopper tanked her hit, which is exactly what happened.




Acno said:


> The King stuff was obv just for the plot and her loss of memory


It still showed the incompetence of the BMP and Linlin, none of them were able to react to King's attack at all.




Acno said:


> What has this to do with BM?BM>Rest of her crew


A huge chunk of what makes up a Yonko is his/her crews. They admitted being unable to climb the waterfall as long as King is there, meaning that even if they wanted to stop him they couldn't.


Moreover, the same crew admitted they were lucky Linlin was alive.





Acno said:


> Minusscale at best
> 
> The gap is not big


Nah, the portrayal is clear. Kaido's durability eclipses Linlin's, as I've illustrated above.

To add on top of it. 
BM used coa and leaned forward putting her body weight in use to more effectively block KG 

and it still made her arm rattle


Whilst Kaido took on onslaught of G4 moves without hardening and was disappointed. 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Old Man Van (Dec 16, 2019)

BM had to use COA to stop KG. Queen's Brancho Buster also hurt her. Kaido took King Organ without feeling a thing and he didnt use COA.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sabco (Dec 16, 2019)

Big Mom has low IQ.. Akainu can drop some magma in a cake and she would eat it without any hesitation = auto win for Akainu


----------



## Fujitora (Dec 16, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Queen played dead and was up and running 30 seconds later lol
> no lasting or visible damage was done tbh
> im sure it hurt like a bitch tho
> 
> ...


The fact that you put >>> shows how ridiculously people scale characters they believe to be on this mysterious pk lvl, It should more be like this prime garp> big mom but even then I doubt it I was speaking about raw physical strenght not haki infused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Dec 17, 2019)

People are going in circles but what exactly is a Magma homie going to do to a Magma man? 

And still don’t remember BM infusing her soul into other people’s DFs but when you have fanfic it’s all possible I guess. 

Who has more control of the homie now that it is made? BM or Akainu, does it want food and his papa to return to or does it listen to BM? 


BM durability ain’t even that high for Akainu NOT to burn through it and I feel like it’s been repeated so many times yet people forget so quickly, BM and Kaidou’s durability high is G4 attacks even lower for Bm but until they tank something like a Magma fist or gura punch, there is zero reason why Akainu wouldn’t up a hole in her chest like he did WB and she doesn’t have the endurance feats to keep on going either like WB only durability which people need to learn the diffference. 


Pretty straight forward Akainu would destroy this bitch high diff.  The thread was necrod yet people never thought to read the previous posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 17, 2019)

In general I give the Yonko the nod over the admirals, but it wouldn’t be anything short of a high difficulty fight.

She has strength, durability and mobility (Zeus) advantages over Akainu. The only attribute he beats her in is speed, and I don’t believe he’s so much faster  that it would make things even. He’ll get some good licks in, but he’s not overcoming her.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 17, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> And still don’t remember BM infusing her soul into other people’s DFs but when you have fanfic it’s all possible I guess.
> 
> Who has more control of the homie now that it is made? BM or Akainu, does it want food and his papa to return to or does it want food and his papa to return to or does it listen to Big Mom?


Big Mom infused her soul into Perosperos Candy Sea Slug and Dark-Spotted Candy Frog. They listened to her, though to be fair, Perospero was probably being compliant.

She’s also infused other peoples souls into Streusen and Crackers DF creations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiroryu (Dec 17, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> People are going in circles but what exactly is a Magma homie going to do to a Magma man?
> 
> And still don’t remember BM infusing her soul into other people’s DFs but when you have fanfic it’s all possible I guess.
> 
> ...


Why does Akainu’s AP get the benefit of the doubt over BM’s durability. It’s best feat is punching a hole through WB, but even fodders were impaling WB with fodder swords. WB doesn’t have any special durability

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## killfox (Dec 17, 2019)

Isn’t stalemating Current Kaido for 3 days a way better feat than fighting half dead WB? 2 years ago? (One one One always bet on Kaido......unless your BM?)

If current full health BM or Kaido in pre skip Akainu shoes and they would murk Whitebeard in the same situation. Also factor in that WB got a free shot against Akainu while he was off guard. 

No cheap shot on BM or Kaido means death.

I think BM can take this. She can manipulate the weather , fly, can turn things into homies etc. Complete blood lusted BM could fly high into the sky , destroy the island they are fighting on El Thor style and rain down lightning and fireballs with Haki sword slashes. Akainu can’t fly and will have no foot hold. 

Even if he had small pieces of land left BM could control the water and make it constantly go after him while he has to avoid Haki attacks, all while constantly having his resolve tested by her massive CoC Haki. Then we have no idea what her soul soul fruit awakening is but it will be stronger than everything else. 

The homies act of their free will and will defend big mom even without her trying. Akainu will essentially be fighting 4 enemies with Haki and BM can create more. 

BM is constantly weakened for plot reason. (Hunger , having her homie taken by Nami, memory loss, only having one homie against Kaido etc). 
Big Mom stalemated Kaido for days WITH ONE HOMIE remember that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Dec 17, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> Why does Akainu’s AP get the benefit of the doubt over BM’s durability. It’s best feat is punching a hole through WB, but even fodders were impaling WB with fodder swords. WB doesn’t have any special durability


Akainu burned through a huge chunk of ice instantly, burned through a literal fireman, the WSM and countless commanders and fodders alike but you want to give BM the benefit of the doubt why? You do know she or Kaidou would complete rulers of the sea if no one could damage them, BM stay on her island for a reason and Kaidou faced many Ls and his dura feats and hype> BMs. Capone already said he has seen BM bleed by just fallling on her knees yet you think she could tank a magma fist no problem? Akainu not only has the feats but even hype in having the highest offensive power in his DF, above the likes of Aokiji freezing, Kizarus lasers and even WBs own gura powers.


I don’t mind if you think BM could potentially beat Akainu but Akainus not being able to damage her is ridiculous.


Also for the guy above me Akainu can fly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiroryu (Dec 17, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Akainu burned through a huge chunk of ice instantly, burned through a literal fireman, the WSM and countless commanders and fodders alike but you want to give BM the benefit of the doubt why? You do know she or Kaidou would complete rulers of the sea if no one could damage them, BM stay on her island for a reason and Kaidou faced many Ls and his dura feats and hype> BMs. Capone already said he has seen BM bleed by just fallling on her knees yet you think she could tank a magma fist no problem? Akainu not only has the feats but even hype in having the highest offensive power in his DF, above the likes of Aokiji freezing, Kizarus lasers and even WBs own gura powers.
> 
> 
> I don’t mind if you think BM could potentially beat Akainu but Akainus not being able to damage her is ridiculous.
> ...


So Akainu’s magma > BM’s ultra tough skin because it burned through a large chunk of ice (something even less dense than water), a fishman (who has nowhere near the durability of BM), a man that has no special durability and was getting penetrated by fodder bullets and swords, and some fodders?

Akainu was never stated to have the best AP. It was stated that his DF is amongst the highest tier in terms of AP, meaning that there are several other DFs with as much AP as it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sabco (Dec 17, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> Why does Akainu’s AP get the benefit of the doubt over BM’s durability. It’s best feat is punching a hole through WB, but even fodders were impaling WB with fodder swords. WB doesn’t have any special durability



Akainu's power is classified in highest tier of dfs. that means its in the same tier as wb's power ( we even saw equal clash between them ). if akainu's power can't harm bm it means wb won't


----------



## Sabco (Dec 17, 2019)

also bm had to use coa to stop a kg from luffy


i know bm has low iq but she wont try to tank attacks from akainu with her skin without protecting herself


----------



## Yuji (Dec 17, 2019)

Big Mom higher end of mid diffs

As someone said, stalemating Kaido with one homie is a better feat than matching a triple nerfed Whitebeard who had just been stabbed through the chest for a few clashes.

If Jinbei's haki can block Akainu's magma, Big Mom's haki + durability can do it better.

Akainu has no advantages here, and somehow I doubt changing the weather will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Dec 18, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> So Akainu’s magma > BM’s ultra tough skin because it burned through a large chunk of ice (something even less dense than water), a fishman (who has nowhere near the durability of BM), a man that has no special durability and was getting penetrated by fodder bullets and swords, and some fodders?
> 
> Akainu was never stated to have the best AP. It was stated that his DF is amongst the highest tier in terms of AP, meaning that there are several other DFs with as much AP as it


Jinbei isn't just a fishman. For example he stopped BM's named Napoleon and Prometheus combined attack and wasn't even slightly burned by Prometheus or sliced by Napoleon. Even Kaido clashed vs non named Napoleon and used his weapon to compensate. Though I think Kaido also can stop it by bare hands,but he is Kaido after all.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 18, 2019)

Jinbe vs Akainu and Jinbe vs Meme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Dec 18, 2019)

Raikiri19 said:


> Jinbe vs Akainu and Jinbe vs Meme


Now, imagine  fisher tiger instead... boy did they get lucky.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 18, 2019)

Based on feats alone, Akainu low to mid diffs. With everything taken into consideration, it's a high diff victory. Just goes to show how unimportant feats really are.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## killfox (Dec 18, 2019)

Dunno said:


> *Based on feats alone, Akainu low to mid diffs. *With everything taken into consideration, it's a high diff victory. Just goes to show how unimportant feats really are.


I’m curious what feats does Akainu have that allow him to low mid dif someone that stalemated Kaido for days? I’d even go as far to say as stalemating Kaido > Stalemating Aokiji


----------



## Dunno (Dec 18, 2019)

killfox said:


> I’m curious what feats does Akainu have that allow him to low mid dif someone that stalemated Kaido for days? I’d even go as far to say as stalemating Kaido > Stalemating Aokiji


The feat of not being one-shot twice by Yonkou commanders. Big Mom has one good feat, and that feat is off-panel, so we don't actually know what happened. The rest of her feats puts her below any other top tier by a large margin.


----------



## killfox (Dec 18, 2019)

Dunno said:


> The feat of not being one-shot twice by Yonkou commanders. Big Mom has one good feat, and that feat is off-panel, so we don't actually know what happened. The rest of her feats puts her below any other top tier by a large margin.


Luffy was one shot by Kaido when has BM event been one shotted. Also this is composite big mom here no pis to nerf her .


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 18, 2019)

Shanks> Kaido= BM >>> Akainu=FM 

BM takes him down in a few hits. His best chance to prolong it is to run away.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Dec 18, 2019)

Yuji said:


> Big Mom higher end of mid diffs
> 
> As someone said, stalemating Kaido with one homie is a better feat than matching a triple nerfed Whitebeard who had just been stabbed through the chest for a few clashes.
> 
> ...



Block?
By block, you mean have a hole in his chest and nearly die without Law's help.

Then yes he blocked Akainu.


----------



## MO (Dec 18, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> BM stay on her island for a reason


And what is that reason?



MasterBeast said:


> BMs. Capone already said he has seen BM bleed by just fallling on her knees yet you think she could tank a magma fist no problem?


And are going to act like thats a normal occurrence and was not caused by a specific situation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2019)

i still dont understand what caused BMs bloody knees btw


----------



## Beast (Dec 18, 2019)

MO said:


> And are going to act like thats a normal occurrence and was not caused by a specific situation?


@Shiba D. Inu 
She fell on her knees bruh.


----------



## Yuji (Dec 18, 2019)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Block?
> By block, you mean have a hole in his chest and nearly die without Law's help.
> 
> Then yes he blocked Akainu.



No this is what I mean by blocked


Marco blocked him too, Shanks, even his first attacks on Ace only resulted in minor burns to his hand. Ivankov had zero injuries from Akainu's punch, but Big Mom would?

There's no need to hype feats on people who weren't blocking or somehow unable to fight back. Jinbei took the punch because he was protecting Luffy, Ace took the punch because he was protecting Luffy. 

Big Mom just fought the World's Strongest Creature all night with one homie but Akainu will be an extreme diff fight? 

Also this talk about AP doesn't even matter, the fact is Big Mom can injure Akainu *far* more easily than Akainu can injure her because of her defence. As I said Akainu has zero advantages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corax (Dec 19, 2019)

Base magma fist is his weakest attack. And still he needed only 2 to take down Jinbei,same Jinbei who took named yonko attack without any damage. WB blocked his base magma fist,but as soon as Akainu used his magma eruption propulsion+named attack (Meigo) he blitzed him and took half of his head.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 19, 2019)

Corax said:


> Base magma fist is his weakest attack. And still he needed only 2 to take down Jinbei,same Jinbei who took named yonko attack without any damage.


Very different scenario. he blocked it but got overpowered and the other he used his body as a shield to protect someone.


----------



## Corax (Dec 19, 2019)

Don King said:


> Very different scenario. he blocked it but got overpowered and the other he used his body as a shield to protect someone.


He still used haki in both scenarios. In the second one Jinbei even turned and tried to attack Akainu,he was aware and it wasn't a cheap shot.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Dec 19, 2019)

Yuji said:


> No this is what I mean by blocked
> 
> 
> Marco blocked him too, Shanks, even his first attacks on Ace only resulted in minor burns to his hand. Ivankov had zero injuries from Akainu's punch, but Big Mom would?
> ...





Yuji said:


> No this is what I mean by blocked
> 
> 
> Marco blocked him too, Shanks, even his first attacks on Ace only resulted in minor burns to his hand. Ivankov had zero injuries from Akainu's punch, but Big Mom would?
> ...



Show the entire page lmao?



Jinbe is in pain from blocking a single manga punch meant for a half-dead Ace. Both he and Akainu know that the next attack will probably finish him hence the following dialogue.

I don't remember Marco blocking Akainu without any issues but even then so what? It's Marco.

And Iva got one tapped by Akainu don't even attempt to try that BS lmao.

The idea that we're even trying to use MF feats to determine if Akainu can hurt BM is insane, from writers to perspective it doesn't even make sense for that to be the case.


----------



## Yuji (Dec 19, 2019)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Jinbe is in pain from blocking a single manga punch



So you agree he blocked it then? Therefore there's no reason Big Mom can't do it better.



Kirin Thunderclap said:


> And Iva got one tapped by Akainu don't even attempt to try that BS lmao.



And yet here he is dancing around on Law's ship just a short while later


Seems awfully uninjured for someone who took Akainu's punch, and yet Big Mom is supposed to be caring?

You also ignore the fact that Akainu's AP ultimately doesn't matter since whether or not he can injure Big Mom the fact is she can injure him *far* more easily than he can injure her with his human level durability.

Big Mom evenly fought the guy who speed blitzed gear 4 Luffy, she is more durable, she can injure him more easily, just clashing with her is risky as she can drain power on touch. Akainu is just admiral level with no advantages, Big Mom higher end of mid diffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyren (Dec 19, 2019)

Big mom is very close to Kaido in power considering her prime. Saying Akainu wins against Big mom is the same as saying he have a chance against Kaido. 

Don't underrate big mom bcs she has a goofy fatass design or dont like her  she would win 6 times of 10 against Akainu.


----------



## killfox (Dec 19, 2019)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Show the entire page lmao?
> 
> 
> 
> *Jinbe is in pain from blocking a single manga punch meant for a half-dead Ace. *Both he and Akainu know that the next attack will probably finish him hence the following dialogue.


I have never seen such downplay in my life. The man is a dismal who are weak against extreme heat and he still stopped who cars if he’s hurt or not?




Kirin Thunderclap said:


> I don't remember Marco blocking Akainu without any issues but even then so what? It's Marco.


 One piece chapter 575 page 3 and 4



Kirin Thunderclap said:


> And Iva got one tapped by Akainu don't even attempt to try that BS lmao.


A “tap” of magma is more than enough to kill a person. And it was more than a tap stop downplaying.


Kirin Thunderclap said:


> The idea that we're even trying to use MF feats to determine if Akainu can hurt BM is insane, from writers to perspective it doesn't even make sense for that to be the case.


We are using the only feats he has.


----------



## Beast (Dec 19, 2019)

Who said Akainu has normal human durability, who said BM can get through Akainu intangiblity?


----------



## Dunno (Dec 19, 2019)

killfox said:


> Luffy was one shot by Kaido when has BM event been one shotted. Also this is composite big mom here no pis to nerf her .


Against King and Queen. PiS becomes less of an argument when pretty much all of her feats say the same, and when one of her defining character traits is a distinct absence of human level intelligence. If she had a slew of good feats and a few outliers, it would be one thing, but she actually has a slew of bad ones and a few outliers.


----------



## killfox (Dec 19, 2019)

Dunno said:


> *Against King and Queen. *PiS becomes less of an argument when pretty much all of her feats say the same, and when one of her defining character traits is a distinct absence of human level intelligence. If she had a slew of good feats and a few outliers, it would be one thing, but she actually has a slew of bad ones and a few outliers.


Post the scans of these one shots you speak of. Getting your ship flipped and hitting water isn’t a one shot (would happen to every df user) and falling asleep isn’t a one shot. Surely you speak of other feats so please post them. Go see Luffy vs Kaido as a reference for a one shot

You speak of big moms stupidity like it’s not the only reason anyone survives an encounter with her. What happens to everyone who actively engages with BM? Active engagement as in not a single clash, and actively trying to defeat her in a one on one fight. Everyone either runs or gets blown away.

This is a 1 vs 1 fight here and she isn’t stupid in this fight .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 19, 2019)

Looking it over, Charlotte Linlin might win this low diff.

*Spoiler*: __ 













Just kidding, Akainu still wins.


----------



## Steven (Dec 19, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Shanks> Kaido= BM >>> Akainu=FM
> 
> BM takes him down in a few hits. His best chance to prolong it is to run away.


Shanksfans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Dec 19, 2019)

killfox said:


> Post the scans of these one shots you speak of. Getting your ship flipped and hitting water isn’t a one shot (would happen to every df user) and falling asleep isn’t a one shot. Surely you speak of other feats so please post them. Go see Luffy vs Kaido as a reference for a one shot
> 
> You speak of big moms stupidity like it’s not the only reason anyone survives an encounter with her. What happens to everyone who actively engages with BM? Active engagement as in not a single clash, and actively trying to defeat her in a one on one fight. Everyone either runs or gets blown away.
> 
> This is a 1 vs 1 fight here and she isn’t stupid in this fight .


Being rendered unconcious and unable to keep fighting as the direct result of one single attack from an enemy is a pretty clear and unambigous definition of a one-shot in my opinion, and both of the situations that you speak of fit those criteras perfectly. And no, not every DF user would have been rendered unconcious by those attacks. For example, Luffy managed to avoid such a fate in his fights against Don Kreig and Fujitora by grabbing onto things to avoid falling into the ocean. The fact that Big Mom wasn't able to in consistent with all of her other showings (thus it can't be written off as an outlier) and that kind of inability to deal with even the most mildly chaotic situation is a huge detriment to her overall strength. 

Big Mom's stupidity is one reason that people have such an easy time surviving encounters with her. Another reason is her lack of speed and strength. Jinbei tanked a slash from her with his bare arms while suffering minimal injuries and the SHs were able to keep up with her, if not even outpace her, when she got close enough that they had to engage. 

Queen did engage her directly, which led to him suffering mild damage and her falling unconcious and getting captured. King did not only attack her, but also her entire crew in a frontal assault. Addmittedly he had favourable conditions, but there is no question that she was the one who got blown away in that exchange.


----------



## killfox (Dec 20, 2019)

Dunno said:


> *Being rendered unconcious and unable to keep fighting as the direct result of one single attack from an enemy is a pretty clear and unambigous definition of a one-shot in my opinion, and both of the situations that you speak of fit those criteras perfectly. M*_*And no, not every DF user would have been rendered unconcious by those attacks*_.


Big mom was never rendered unconscious with a single attack at all. If your talking about the water then yes as I stated any DF user in the water would have the same result. 

Your saying Luffy grabbed onto stuff to avoid falling. Ok that’s cool why are you telling me that? My point stands that any Df user in the water would meet the same fate. Including WB




Dunno said:


> The fact that Big Mom wasn't able to in consistent with all of her other showings (thus it can't be written off as an outlier) and that kind of inability to deal with even the most mildly chaotic situation is a huge detriment to her overall strength.


 This is absolutely not true anyone even a Yonkou can be caught off guard. You would possibly have a point if not for BMs crew being competent, yet her crew couldn’t react either. I’d say same situation would happen to anyone in that position they had someone go under their ship and flip it right as it was rising the waterfall.


Dunno said:


> Big Mom's stupidity is one reason that people have such an easy time surviving encounters with her. Another reason is her lack of speed and strength. *Jinbei tanked a slash from her with his bare arms while suffering minimal injuries and the SHs were able to keep up with her, if not even outpace her, when she got close enough that they had to engage*.


This is hilarious one your downplaying Jinbei like he doesn’t have the feat of stopping Akainus magma fist with less damage than he took from BM with his BARE HAND. That and BM was weakened; your all over the place,your really using mindless starvation Big mom as your basis? People can’t use starving/mindless BM as a basis for her power the same way they can’t use old sick stabbed WB as a measure of WBs power. Sorry try again 


Dunno said:


> *Queen did engage her directly, which led to him suffering mild damage and her falling unconcious and getting captured*. King did not only attack her, but also her entire crew in a frontal assault. Addmittedly he had favourable conditions, but there is no question that she was the one who got blown away in that exchange.


Queen fought no Haki no DF big mom and lost hard. Again your using a nerfed mom as a basis. It seems u only use needed versions because u know regular stomps. You say Queen engaged BM so let me ask u this had BM had full memories what would happen.

Matter of fact replace regular BM against Queen, Straw hats and Jinbei in same scenarios what happens? Stop using a nerfed version to push your agenda she’s not nerfed here.

Also I brought up the Queen headbutt earlier because I knew that’s what u were talking about and I have seen various arguments about it.I for one don’t think that’s why she fell asleep at all your going to have to prove it.

As far as king as I said above he caught them off guard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Dec 20, 2019)

killfox said:


> Matter of fact replace regular BM against Queen, Straw hats and Jinbei in same scenarios what happens? Stop using a nerfed version to push your agenda she’s not nerfed here.


Same happens to be fair. Many people have already posted here manga pages with non nerfed BM vs Luffy and Jinbei. Not only they were able to dodge her from sitting position but Luffy and Sanji even stopped her Zeus charged punch. No difference at all Jinbei stopped her named they stopped her named. Nerfed or not no difference.


----------



## Flame (Dec 20, 2019)

Akainu takes this high diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 20, 2019)

Akainu high diff. I think admirals=yonko and fleet admiral is a step above that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## killfox (Dec 20, 2019)

Corax said:


> Same happens to be fair. Many people have already posted here manga pages with non nerfed BM vs Luffy and Jinbei. Not only they were able to dodge her from sitting position but Luffy and Sanji even stopped her Zeus charged punch. No difference at all Jinbei stopped her named they stopped her named. Nerfed or not no difference.


Since when has dodging someone meant they were weak? Luffy dodged all but one attack from Mihawk and most were close range. Does that mean Mihawk is weak? No. Would Luffy best Mihawk in 1 vs 1? No 

Sanji alone didn’t stop the attack it was Sanji and Luffy with Elephant gun catching BM off guard while she was attacking someone else. Also Luffy is immune to lightning and Haki is a thing.

My point is you can downplay BM all u want but  guess what? In both examples You gave Neither Jinbei and Luffy nor Luffy and Sanji has any chance in hell of beating BM. 

Jinbei also didn’t stop a named attack he was sent flying and it also doesn’t scale because big mom was in starvation mindless mode. I’m not sure how you can say nerfed and not nerfed are no dofference 

Also Jinbei stopped Akainus magma fist and survived a magma fist  attack that went through him so I’d say he has the feats to survive at least one Yonko attack.


----------



## killfox (Dec 20, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Akainu high diff. I think admirals=yonko and fleet admiral is a step above that.


Your saying fleet admiral is above Yonkou but 5 year old big mom already had fleet admiral potential as per manga cannon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 20, 2019)

killfox said:


> Your saying fleet admiral is above Yonkou but 5 year old big mom already had fleet admiral potential as per manga cannon



Because 5 year old Big Mom was amazingly strong. Not yonko level but i´m pretty sure that at that point she could give the M3 a good fight.


----------



## Corax (Dec 20, 2019)

killfox said:


> Since when has dodging someone meant they were weak? Luffy dodged all but one attack from Mihawk and most were close range. Does that mean Mihawk is weak? No. Would Luffy best Mihawk in 1 vs 1? No
> 
> Sanji alone didn’t stop the attack it was Sanji and Luffy with Elephant gun catching BM off guard while she was attacking someone else. Also Luffy is immune to lightning and Haki is a thing.
> 
> ...


Sanji isn't immune and wasn't even slightly wounded. Yeah,they can't beat her of course. But inability to wound Sanji by named attack,KO Reiju by named attack,her missing every opportunity to tag sitting base Luffy,old grandpa Hyogoro,sitting Jinbei aren't good feats for yonko or any top tier. And she wasn't nerfed at that time. I am not even posting her fails in nerfed state. For example Kaido in human form tagged G4 Luffy easily and disabled him.


----------



## killfox (Dec 20, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Because 5 year old Big Mom was amazingly strong. Not yonko level but i´m pretty sure that at that point she could give the M3 a good fight.


My point is 2 things one I doubt Akainu was anywhere near her power at 5 and if BM was a marine I bet she’d be the FA



Corax said:


> Sanji isn't immune and wasn't even slightly wounded. Yeah,they can't beat her of course. But inability to wound Sanji by named attack,KO Reiju by named attack,her missing every opportunity to tag sitting base Luffy,old grandpa Hyogoro,sitting Jinbei aren't good feats for yonko or any top tier. And she wasn't nerfed at that time. I am not even posting her fails in nerfed state. For example Kaido in human form tagged G4 Luffy easily and disabled him.


You say BM is slow based on those feats but I call plot. There’s no way mindless BM can blitz Queen (jumped up all the way to his head and punched him before he could react) but can’t hit fodder. Queen vs BM was the first time we’ve seen her movement speed and let us know she does have the capability to blitz.

Big mom with memory’s moving at blitz speed would one shot Luffy Kaido style with a direct hit. I look forward to seeing more blitz speed from BM.

Also she stalemated Kaido who blitzed G4th Luffy.

BMs low end showings are bad but plot has to save the shs some how.

I’d say splitting the sky, stalemating Kaido, walking through solid ground like water, tanking the biggest thunder attack shown, and having CoC that can destroy misses mid air (which is the best CoC feat in the manga) far surpasses any of her Lower end feats due to her being either nerfed or plot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dunno (Dec 20, 2019)

killfox said:


> Your saying fleet admiral is above Yonkou but 5 year old big mom already had fleet admiral potential as per manga cannon


Character statements are not canon. It's only what certain characters believe. In this case a weak civilian fodder.


----------



## killfox (Dec 20, 2019)

Dunno said:


> Character statements are not canon. It's only what certain characters believe. In this case a weak civilian fodder.


She became a yonko lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenBull956 (Dec 20, 2019)

I think Akainu wins High Diff . Clouds dissapear under Hot temperature 
( maybe this is why there is less Clouds in Noon than in Morning ) 

So Akainu has advantage . on the other hand Big Mom's Homies limit seem to be 3 ( that are made from her own Soul )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Dec 20, 2019)

killfox said:


> She became a yonko lol


Yes, Big Mom obviously had Yonkou potential. This does not mean that she had Fleet Admiral potential though. That position requires you to actually be reasonable. Big Mom would have been kicked out office in about ten minutes. Thus, the statement is wrong.


----------



## Beast (Dec 20, 2019)

Mother caramel basically said BM has the potential to be the next Akainu or the next Sengoku... unlikely feat but hype regardless.


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 20, 2019)

Fleet Admiral=Yonko


----------



## killfox (Dec 21, 2019)

GreenBull956 said:


> I think Akainu wins High Diff . Clouds dissapear under Hot temperature
> ( maybe this is why there is less Clouds in Noon than in Morning )
> 
> So Akainu has advantage . on the other hand Big Mom's Homies limit seem to be 3 ( that are made from her own Soul )


Nope BM had Prometheus , Zeus, & Napoleon but still made the giant wave of water into a homie.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 22, 2019)

Nekochako said:


> Because 5 year old Big Mom was amazingly strong. Not yonko level but i´m pretty sure that at that point she could give the M3 a good fight.


BM was hyped to be Fleet Admiral Level WITHOUT an OP Devil Fruit. BM>>Akainu


----------



## Dunno (Dec 22, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> BM was hyped to be Fleet Admiral Level WITHOUT an OP Devil Fruit. BM>>Akainu


No character in the manga has ever stated that Big Mom was FA level, with or without a fruit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 22, 2019)

Akainu wins


----------



## GreenBull956 (Dec 22, 2019)

killfox said:


> Nope BM had Prometheus , Zeus, & Napoleon but still made the giant wave of water into a homie.


Was that made from her soul ? and it was actually made of Perospero's candy


----------



## Nox (Dec 23, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> BM was hyped to be Fleet Admiral Level WITHOUT an OP Devil Fruit. BM>>Akainu



She was hyped to have the potential of Admiral *and possibly Fleet Admiral*. Mother Caramel is a Human Trafficking broker. She's stating if taken under their wing and receives proper access to their resources, she'd rise there. At no point are they saying MUM is Admiral and Fleet Admiral Level as is. Speaking of said potential, her opponent is equally both an Admiral and Fleet Admiral. Infact as FA he's got the strongest iteration of Marines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Dec 23, 2019)

Well her potential ended after her meeting with vice admiral Garp. She understood that mother Caramel lied if even vice admiral can wreck them.


----------



## Flame (Dec 23, 2019)

Astro said:


> She was hyped to have the potential of Admiral *and possibly Fleet Admiral*. Mother Caramel is a Human Trafficking broker. She's stating if taken under their wing and receives proper access to their resources, she'd rise there. At no point are they saying MUM is Admiral and Fleet Admiral Level as is. Speaking of said potential, her opponent is equally both an Admiral and Fleet Admiral. Infact as FA he's got the strongest iteration of Marines.


Plus not to mention she was trying to *sell* her for an expensive price, thus the reason for hyping her so much. Caramel was a trafficker who only cared about money, obviously she'll say and do anything to get a great price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

Soon everyone will realize the greatness of Linlin


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 23, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Soon everyone will realize the greatness of Linlin



The fuck? What greatness? You mean greatness in size??? 

I only sympathize with her when she loses her memories, otherwise she's unbearable.


----------



## Corax (Dec 24, 2019)

As things are going she will be beaten by Kidd/Drake/Apoo. Because Zoro/Luffy/Law will fight Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

Corax said:


> As things are going she will be beaten by Kidd/Drake/*Apoo*. Because Zoro/Luffy/Law will fight Kaido.



You disgust me.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 24, 2019)

Corax said:


> As things are going she will be beaten by Kidd/Drake/Apoo. Because Zoro/Luffy/Law will fight Kaido.



Kaido will be beaten by Luffy+Kidd+Law.

Meme will be beaten by.........who knows? But I personally would prefer Drake+Coby+Smoker.


----------



## trance (Dec 24, 2019)

meme will be eviscerated by loki and his kingdom that way the circle will be complete


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2020)

Sakazuki should win without too much trouble. Big Mam has been far from impressive in her plentiful amount of showings. Akainu on the other hand was literally stomping high and top tiers left and right when we last saw him. You'd have to be an idiot to think otherwise. Wouldn't be surprised if Akainu was the WSM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 12, 2020)

God Movement said:


> Sakazuki should win without too much trouble. Big Mam has been far from impressive in her plentiful amount of showings. Akainu on the other hand was literally stomping high and top tiers left and right when we last saw him. You'd have to be an idiot to think otherwise. Wouldn't be surprised if Akainu was the WSM.


 What?


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 12, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What?


He probably reads that special edition of One Piece where there only panels involving the marines, it's kinda popular among some Speed D. Readers


----------



## Red Admiral (Jan 12, 2020)

oiety said:


> Location: Alabasta.
> Mindset: IC
> Intent: To kill
> Distance: 30 meters
> ...



I never asked but ... what is really the meaning of *WCI* Big Mom .... WCI Big Mom is not Wano Big Mom? some thing changed?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 12, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> I never asked but ... what is really the meaning of *WCI* Big Mom .... WCI Big Mom is not Wano Big Mom? some thing changed?


This thread was made in 2018 before her Wano feats.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> What?





Gianfi said:


> He probably reads that special edition of One Piece where there only panels involving the marines, it's kinda popular among some Speed D. Readers



Are you by any chance, triggered? Face it Big Mam looks pathetic and Sakazuki was punching holes in people and taking on the entirety of a Yonkou's crew by himself.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jan 12, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> This thread was made in 2018 before her Wano feats.



oh ... still ... the logical name should be "Yonko Big Mom" cause Akainu too been called by his Rank

mentioning WCI name was pointless


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 12, 2020)

God Movement said:


> Are you by any chance, triggered? Face it Big Mam looks pathetic and Sakazuki was punching holes in people and taking on the entirety of a Yonkou's crew by himself.


I'm not triggered. I just consider everything you said ridiculous.  I have no need to be triggered over the Magma squirt and the excessive wank he gets. Unlike Sakazuki, Linlin has the author and manga characters hype and wank her instead of just fans.



Red Admiral said:


> oh ... still ... the logical name should be "Yonko Big Mom" cause Akainu too been called by his Rank
> 
> mentioning WCI name was pointless



Well, it was also probably to ridicule her. Meaning that she would have PIS imposed on her just like in WCI rather than a pure fight without any plot contrivances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm not triggered. I just consider everything you said ridiculous.  I have no need to be triggered over the Magma squirt and the excessive wank he gets. Unlike Sakazuki, Linlin has the author and manga characters hype and wank her instead of just fans.



You're definitely triggered. Hence the verbal diarrhea that escaped your mouth right after stating that you were not triggered. Tell us more about how impressive Big Meme is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Jan 12, 2020)

@MO is a loyalist and I can respect it... but how in the hell did anyone else come to like Bm? 

I want to know what’s so good about her.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 12, 2020)

God Movement said:


> Are you by any chance, triggered? Face it Big Mam looks pathetic and Sakazuki was punching holes in people and taking on the entirety of a Yonkou's crew by himself.


It’s as if you said that Earth is flat, and when someone’s being sarcastic about this claim, you reply “Are you triggered?”. Man if you say something that doesn’t have a glimpse of logic obviously people are going to be sarcastic or critical towards you... You are basically the flat-earther of this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Jan 12, 2020)

BM is probably a flat earther.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> It’s as if you said that Earth is flat, and when someone’s being sarcastic about this claim, you reply “Are you triggered?”. Man if you say something that doesn’t have a glimpse of logic obviously people are going to be sarcastic or critical towards you... You are basically the flat-earther of this forum



I admire your dedication to trolling Ganfi. One thing I do not admire however is your utter lack of reading comprehension and reasoning ability. It is quite amusing seeing you try though.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 12, 2020)

God Movement said:


> Sakazuki should win without too much trouble. Big Mam has been far from impressive in her plentiful amount of showings. Akainu on the other hand was literally stomping high and top tiers left and right when we last saw him. You'd have to be an idiot to think otherwise. Wouldn't be surprised if Akainu was the WSM.


I don't have an issue with you believing he would win, but "without too much trouble"??? if she could be toppled so easily by one Marine, then why hasn't the World Government sent in a couple of admirals to annihilate her and seize her territory overnight?

Yonko and Admirals... no one bearing either of these titles is besting another holder of the same title with ease. When she was a mere 5yr old girl Oda, hinted at her potential to become an Admiral, Fleet Admiral or strongest Cipher Pol agent. Her strength is on par.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## oiety (Jan 12, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Well, it was also probably to ridicule her. Meaning that she would have PIS imposed on her just like in WCI rather than a pure fight without any plot contrivances.



Gung ho on the assumption there, aren't you? That's where the manga was at the time and that was all I meant by it.


----------



## Flame (Jan 12, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> BM is probably a flat earther.


Drop BM from a sky island and flat Earth would no longer be just a theory


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> Drop BM from a sky island and flat Earth would no longer be just a theory


Fujitors biggest meteor is a pebble in comparison to BM

a terminal velocity falling Big Meme is an extinction/Red Line shattering level event


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> Drop BM from a sky island and flat Earth would no longer be just a theory



Exept earth is already flat so you just proved how biased you are Flame-kun .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Exept earth is already flat so you just proved how biased you are Flame-kun .


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



I was born in 1587. 

Don't judge me.


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

God Movement said:


> Sakazuki should win without too much trouble. Big Mam has been far from impressive in her plentiful amount of showings. Akainu on the other hand was literally stomping high and top tiers left and right when we last saw him. You'd have to be an idiot to think otherwise. Wouldn't be surprised if Akainu was the WSM.


Nerfed BM fighted Kaido for days


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 13, 2020)

Akainu without giving his best fought on par with Whitebeard before the heart attack. Then the admiral mortally wounded enraged berserker Whitebeard, even after receiving a surprise attack from behind. A couple of minutes after that, Akainu showed no sign of fatigue and damage and proceeded to run over Jinbe, Marco, Vista, Ivankov and all other Whitebeard commanders all together.

Akainu also defeated Aokiji and could walk away after the fight.

Who cares if Big Meme can fight a sparring battle against Kaido. Do you see Big Meme doing what Akainu did? Do you see Akainu doing the pathetic showings that Big Meme did? It is obvious. Meme is still a Yonko and a top tier, of course, but one of the less impressive. Akainu on the other side has some of the best feats in the manga. He is too tough and too lethal for Big Meme. It is really undesputable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2020)

Her little scuffle vs Kaido isn't an indication of anyting. Unless of course some think that Kaido at full power can't beat BM without her 2 main homies. It was a sparring in base form at best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

>off-panel fight
>Kaido never shown in his hybrid form
>*nothing major was destroyed*, some shaking at best
>"fight" ends with them drunk and 'friends' again


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 13, 2020)

Corax said:


> Her little scuffle vs Kaido isn't an indication of anyting. Unless of course some think that Kaido at full power can't beat BM without her 2 main homies. It was a sparring in base form at best.



"if you come here, I'm going to kill you"
When she shows up, he is alarmed.
When she is in front of him, he reiterates the same threat.

All evidence implies that they were both serious. In fact, if he intended to kill and beat her, he has no reason to not use his best hand. Everything else you're saying is pure head canon. There is a much higher chance that he did indeed go all out and just couldn't win than him holding back after making a serious threat two times and being alarmed at her arrival.



Raikiri19 said:


> Akainu without giving his best fought on par with Whitebeard before the heart attack. Then the admiral mortally wounded enraged berserker Whitebeard, even after receiving a surprise attack from behind. A couple of minutes after that, Akainu showed no sign of fatigue and damage and proceeded to run over Jinbe, Marco, Vista, Ivankov and all other Whitebeard commanders all together.
> 
> Akainu also defeated Aokiji and could walk away after the fight.
> 
> Who cares if Big Meme can fight a sparring battle against Kaido. Do you see Big Meme doing what Akainu did? Do you see Akainu doing the pathetic showings that Big Meme did? It is obvious. Meme is still a Yonko and a top tier, of course, but one of the less impressive. Akainu on the other side has some of the best feats in the manga. He is too tough and too lethal for Big Meme. It is really undesputable.


The wank in your post has me choking. Please stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> The wank in your post has me choking. Please stop.


Manga panels are called wank nowadays. Someone seems triggered...

... but I can understand why

Trolled by Nami
Surprised by Brook
Parried by Chopper
Embarassed by Jinbe
Trashed by King
Captured by Queen
Humiliated by a simple free fall I may add...

There IS a reason why people call her Big Meme.


----------



## Beast (Jan 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> "if you come here, I'm going to kill you"
> When she shows up, he is alarmed.
> When she is in front of him, he reiterates the same threat.
> 
> All evidence implies that they were both serious. In fact, if he intended to kill and beat her, he has no reason to not use his best hand. Everything else you're saying is pure head canon. There is a much higher chance that he did indeed go all out and just couldn't win than him holding back after making a serious threat two times and being alarmed at her arrival.


Go on then admit it... Kaidou went all out and after 3 days still couldn’t put a scratch on BM, who hurt her head from just falling twice already. 



And they said he was the worlds strongest creature.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 13, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Go on then admit it... Kaidou went all out and after 3 days still couldn’t put a scratch on BM, who hurt her head from just falling twice already.
> 
> 
> 
> *And they said he was the worlds strongest creature.*



Bolded is the key point. It's an in universe rumor. Serious Kaido couldn't hurt a nerfed Mom. Nerfed Meme on the other hand couldn't defeat Queen in a 1on1, he captured her like a common warthog.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 13, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Go on then admit it... Kaidou went all out and after 3 days still couldn’t put a scratch on BM, who hurt her head from just falling twice already.
> 
> 
> 
> And they said he was the worlds strongest creature.


You have head canon that he didn't go all out. His statements which were reiterated and his actions implies that he indeed fought seriously. Just like she fought as seriously as she could with her missing homies and couldn't put her down. They both came out with scratches and scoff marks from their fight.  

I'm not even going to argue the head statement because it's laughable. Now, present the information you have that he didn't fight seriously apart from "HE DIDNT USE HYBRID" If someone invades your territory and you threaten to kill them twice, it's pretty likely you're going to take them seriously especially someone who presumably brought her entire crew with her. 

So, yes, after 3 days, BM cand Kaido couldn't put each other away. 

The amount of mental gymnastics done about her is seriously insane.


----------



## Beast (Jan 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You have head canon that he didn't go all out. His statements which were reiterated and his actions implies that he indeed fought seriously. Just like she fought as seriously as she could with her missing homies and couldn't put her down. They both came out with scratches and scoff marks from their fight.
> 
> I'm not even going to argue the head statement because it's laughable. Now, present the information you have that he didn't fight seriously apart from "HE DIDNT USE HYBRID" If someone invades your territory and you threaten to kill them twice, it's pretty likely you're going to take them seriously especially someone who presumably brought her entire crew with her.
> 
> ...


You’re doing backflips with these fanfic... either way, it’s Kaidou is weaker then BM
Or the fight wasn’t serious, pretty simple, I don’t really care if he used hybrid or full dragon, either way he came out looking a chump, WSC but couldn’t put down Big meme.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 13, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> You’re doing backflips with these fanfic... either way, it’s Kaidou is weaker then BM
> Or the fight wasn’t serious, pretty simple, I don’t really care if he used hybrid or full dragon, either way he came out looking a chump, WSC but couldn’t put down Big meme.


 Man it must suck hating her so much that you abandon all logic but Oda keeps shoving her down your narrow throat. What a time to be alive. 

She'll be here in Elbaf as well and maybe even in the final war. Mama Chads keep winning.


----------



## Beast (Jan 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Man it must suck hating her so much that you abandon all logic but Oda keeps shoving her down your narrow throat. What a time to be alive.
> 
> She'll be here in Elbaf as well and maybe even in the final war. Mama Chads keep winning.


To think she is strong is one thing but to call yourself a chad for being her fan? 

You’ve lost all your marbles matey. 

It’s all a contradiction is all it is. Kaidou is the strongest unless Big meme is a around  
Go sell that BS to someone else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 13, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> To think she is strong is one thing but to call yourself a chad for being her fan?
> 
> You’ve lost all your marbles matey.
> 
> ...


 You do know what characters can be equals right?  Anyway, yes I have Linlin above Kaido for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Beast (Jan 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You do know what characters can be equals right?  Anyway, yes I have Linlin above Kaido for a multitude of reasons.


Equal to the strongest creature?

Wait a minute.... I smell a contradiction. Strongest and equal Can’t be used together. You either equal or one is the strongest lol, and from that clash, as far as my understanding goes... BM looked better as she was nerfed and at a big disadvantage but not a single scratch... the strongest CREATURE/ Living being can’t have any equals or again.... it’s BS, and if it’s BS I can get with it. Never believed it anyway.


You think Bm is stronger then Kaidou? 
Great, I agree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 13, 2020)

When did I say I consider Kaido the strongest character in the verse?  Keep that hate in your heart though. I hope Oda gives us all a heavy dose of Linlin for the next few years.


----------



## tejas8055 (Jan 13, 2020)

God Movement said:


> Sakazuki should win without too much trouble. Big Mam has been far from impressive in her plentiful amount of showings. Akainu on the other hand was literally stomping high and top tiers left and right when we last saw him. You'd have to be an idiot to think otherwise. Wouldn't be surprised if Akainu was the WSM.


Akainu could not scratch Marco or Shanks' sword. Any Yonko would neg diff him.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 13, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Equal to the strongest creature?
> 
> Wait a minute.... I smell a contradiction. Strongest and equal Can’t be used together. You either equal or one is the strongest lol, and from that clash, as far as my understanding goes... BM looked better as she was nerfed and at a big disadvantage but not a single scratch... the strongest CREATURE/ Living being can’t have any equals or again.... it’s BS, and if it’s BS I can get with it. Never believed it anyway.
> 
> ...


Roger was equal to WB despite WB being WSM. You don’t lose a title if you’re equal to someone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 13, 2020)

tejas8055 said:


> Akainu could not scratch Marco or Shanks' sword. Any Yonko would neg diff him.


He could scratch Whitebeard's face, though. Even a little more than scratch, I'd say.

Meme could not scratch Chopper

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 13, 2020)

Raikiri19 said:


> He could scratch Whitebeard's face, though. Even a little more than scratch, I'd say.
> 
> Meme could not scratch Chopper


Imagine being afraid of fodder Samurai. 



Those Samurai though.. Kinemon mid diffs the Magma squirt


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 13, 2020)

Samurai put more fear than Big Meme and Kaido... this should say something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiroryu (Jan 13, 2020)

Raikiri19 said:


> Manga panels are called wank nowadays. Someone seems triggered...
> 
> ... but I can understand why
> 
> ...


Don’t forget dodged by Buggy

Oh wait that was Akainu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiroryu said:


> Don’t forget dodged by Buggy
> 
> Oh wait that was Akainu


Still a 7- 1 bruh... as Astro would say no better then Germeny raping Brazil in the World Cup semi finals.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 13, 2020)

tejas8055 said:


> Akainu could not scratch Marco or Shanks' sword. Any Yonko would neg diff him.



The fact that you think I would seriously reply to this low IQ bait is quite frankly amusing!


----------



## MO (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


This emote kills me lol


----------



## Shiroryu (Jan 13, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Still a 7- 1 bruh... as Astro would say no better then Germeny raping Brazil in the World Cup semi finals.


Buggy is way weaker than these guys tho, and to make matters worse, Buggy was handicapped and caught by surprise


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiroryu said:


> Don’t forget dodged by Buggy
> 
> Oh wait that was Akainu


Don’t forget Akainu’s other legendary Ls:
- Failing to show Luffy hell like he promised.
- Fell for a fake skeleton that had seaweed for hair.
- Was reduced to a drooling idiot screaming CAAAAAAKE for 30ish chapters.
- Had his own personal weapon used against him twice and eventually stolen by Nami.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh wait, that was Big Meme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 13, 2020)

Raikiri19 said:


> He could scratch Whitebeard's face, though. Even a little more than scratch, I'd say.
> 
> Meme could not scratch Chopper


WB was off-guard and MF WB never used CoA


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 13, 2020)

Seraphoenix said:


> Roger was equal to WB despite WB being WSM. You don’t lose a title if you’re equal to someone.


 I agree

but Kaido has additional hype. I’m a 1v1, always bet on him

no one alive is equal to him


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 13, 2020)

Seraphoenix said:


> Roger was equal to WB despite WB being WSM. You don’t lose a title if you’re equal to someone.



We don't know when WB got his title(Unless I missed something) 

Could of been after Roger died.


----------



## Yuji (Jan 13, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> We don't know when WB got his title(Unless I missed something)
> 
> Could of been after Roger died.



The only thing we have to go off here is the vivre cards which says he got it before the great age of pirates.


For me that's believable, considering Roger has never been hinted to have any other title than 'pirate king' and the way he got to raftel was mainly through luck and not strength.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 13, 2020)

Yuji said:


> The only thing we have to go off here is the vivre cards which says he got it before the great age of pirates.
> 
> 
> For me that's believable, considering Roger has never been hinted to have any other title than 'pirate king' and the way he got to raftel was mainly through luck and not strength.


The Databook has spoken 

My memory is terrible but I Recall reading that now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

tbh after I saw WB matching Roger in advanced haki clash without using Gura

.. it seems quite believable that *with* Gura WB would be WSM even during Rogers time (unless of course Roger secretl had a Gura-tier DF, the chances of which are 1%)


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 13, 2020)

Acno said:


> WB was off-guard and MF WB never used CoA


Pal you are ridicolous. Whitebeard attacked Akainu from behind while the latter was distracted, while Akainu punched him with a frontal attack, and Whitebeard was the one caught of guard?

Akainu is a fucking Logia. If Whitebeard did not use CoA, he would not have ben able to hit his real body you know. And he used a pretty good  CoA also, since Marco level of CoA was not enough to make Akainu tangible as seen when both him and Vista attacked Akainu.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shiroryu (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> tbh after I saw WB matching Roger in advanced haki clash without using Gura
> 
> .. it seems quite believable that *with* Gura WB would be WSM even during Rogers time (unless of course Roger secretl had a Gura-tier DF, the chances of which are 1%)


WB is the only one that got scars from their fights. Roger didn’t.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 13, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Imagine being afraid of fodder Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> Those Samurai though.. Kinemon mid diffs the Magma squirt



Yeah fancy those fodder Samurai hey?

*Spoiler*: __ 













All weak as hell right?

Akainu doesn't have the intel to know whether or not there are 2-3 Oden level dudes on the island or the truth of there being 2 questionably YC level guys there. It's about mitigating risk. 

On one hand you are trying to use Akainu's caution against him, so by that Logic Kizaru > Big Mom / Kaido? He was very confident of interfering after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenBull956 (Jan 14, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Imagine being afraid of fodder Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> Those Samurai though.. Kinemon mid diffs the Magma squirt


 how can you say he was afraid of "fodder" samurai when he said himself he didn't know how strong they were in the panel you posted

But Wano Samurais aren't weak anyway , easily the 2nd strongest country after Elbaf

Orochi : Veteran - YC4
Kyoshiro : Commanders range
2 other Orochi main men : could be as strong as Kawamatsu-Denjiro
Ashura Doji : Commanders range , could blitz Jack a YC3
Denjiro : Ashura's fellow 3 strongest Scabbard
Kawamatsu : YC4 and one of 3 strongest Scabbards , Ashura's fellow

And in the past they had Ryuma ( "Sword God" , World's Strongest Swordsman + World's Strongest Man ) , Oden ( could scar Kaido who already had his Dragon DF ) , Prime Hyogoro , other Daimyos like Shimotsuki Ushimaru

Kinemon : Veteran range
past Yakuza members ....

This is on top of Beasts Pirates who also reside in Wano , and incoming Big Mom Pirates .

It was gonna take a considerable Marine force to go there , if they weren't careful they could end up like Big Mom , who got kicked by King and got amnesia

afterwards her crew stuck on that coast also because King alone , and one of her crew said it'd be a miracle if Big Mom survived if i'm not mistaken

but i doubt King could kick Akainu from afar like that , Akainu would make a Pteranodon Fried Chicken out of King instead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 14, 2020)

This thread has become a challenge between who trolls more "she couldn't catch Luffy" "she couldn't recognize Brook" etc. When you have to resort to trolling or lying to defend your admiral, you are just giving the impression that you haven't got any real argument

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Jan 14, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> This thread has become a challenge between who trolls more "she couldn't catch Luffy" "she couldn't recognize Brook" etc. When you have to resort to trolling or lying* to defend your admiral*, you are just giving the impression that you haven't got any real argument


That's exactly the same argument people give against Mihawk/Akainu when they try to downplay them. How is it different?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tejas8055 (Jan 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> That's exactly the same argument people give against Mihawk/Akainu when they try to downplay them. How is it different?


Since, Post Timeskip Chopper/ Brook >> Pre Timeskip Buggy.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 14, 2020)

Acno said:


> WB was off-guard and MF WB never used CoA



How did he make Sakazuki tangible then? And why do we have an official statement that he used haki against Aokiji?


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> That's exactly the same argument people give against Mihawk/Akainu when they try to downplay them. How is it different?


That’s not different. Except that these types of arguments are much much much more common for Akainu. Can’t speak for Mihawk who is involved for this thread, but I have seen more mature arguments for BM winning, while ever since the first posts a good portion of pro-Akainu arguments were “Uh Big Meme LoL xd can’t kill Luffy xdxdxd” which could even be funny at times, but if most of the arguments just avoid the thread and focus on trolling...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 14, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> How did he make Sakazuki tangible then? And why do we have an official statement that he used haki against Aokiji?


The explanation is [HASHTAG]#Yonkofans[/HASHTAG] 

Whitebeard attacked Akainu from behind while the latter was distracted, while Akainu punched him with a frontal attack. Yet Whitebeard was the one caught of guard 

Akainu is a fucking Logia. If Whitebeard did not use CoA, he would not have ben able to hit his real body. These are the basis of OP. And he used a pretty good CoA also, since Marco level of CoA was not enough to make Akainu tangible as seen when both him and Vista attacked Akainu. But no he made Akainu tangible without CoA 

Sally, he still did nothing anyway, as two minutes after that Whitebeard died by mere gun and swords by pre skip BB crew, while Akainu bullied Marco, Vista, Jimbe, Ivankov and the other commanders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 14, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> That’s not different. Except that these types of arguments are much much much more common for Akainu. Can’t speak for Mihawk who is involved for this thread, but I have seen more mature arguments for BM winning, while ever since the first posts a good portion of pro-Akainu arguments were “Uh Big Meme LoL xd can’t kill Luffy xdxdxd” which could even be funny at times, but if most of the arguments just avoid the thread and focus on trolling...


Out of trolling, Big Mom is still a top tier, but undesputably one of the less outstanding, while Akainu is a top tier who has some of the best feats in the manga. Big Mom is not weak but Akainu wins. As simply as it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 14, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> How did he make Sakazuki tangible then? And why do we have an official statement that he used haki against Aokiji?


No black skin

Also fucking fodder marines was able to hurt MF WB


----------



## Beast (Jan 14, 2020)

Acno said:


> No black skin
> 
> Also fucking fodder marines was able to hurt MF WB


No one had black skin pre TS. 

WB not CONSTANTLY using haki and not using haki at all are not the same.  

Roger was killed by fodder with swords lol, not everyone is built like BM and Kaidou or a logia.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 14, 2020)

Acno said:


> No black skin
> 
> Also fucking fodder marines was able to hurt MF WB


Have you ever read the manga? No one used Black Hardening before time skip, because Oda did not show haki that way before time skip. But hey feel free to think that Whitebeard made tangible Akainu's real body Doflamingo touched Crocodile's real body, Marco attacked Kizaru's real body, Jozu connected his elbow with Aokiji's real body, Boa Hancock kicked Smoker's real body... without CoA haki, because oh no they did not use Black Hardening, oh


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 14, 2020)

Acno said:


> No black skin
> 
> Also fucking fodder marines was able to hurt MF WB



I've seen it all now. wb magically makes Sakazuki tangible through rage instead of using Haki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 14, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> I've seen it all now. wb magically makes Sakazuki tangible through rage instead of using Haki.


Oh shut up. Did he use Black Haki? No. So yes he made Akainu tangible with rage. Do not you know that with enough rage you can hit a Rogia's real body? Must have told Rufy before. All that fuss to make Crocodile's sand wet... he could have just screamed out loud and Kamehameha him.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 14, 2020)

Raikiri19 said:


> Oh shut up. Did he use Black Haki? No. So yes he made Akainu tangible with rage. Do not you know that with enough rage you can hit a Rogia's real body? Must have told Rufy before. All that fuss to make Crocodile's sand wet... he could have just screamed out loud and Kamehameha him.






*Spoiler*: __ 




Why actually not?


----------



## Shiroryu (Jan 14, 2020)

Shiroryu said:


> WB is the only one that got scars from their fights. Roger didn’t.


@Shiba D. Inu how is it optimistic to say that Roger didn’t get any scars when they were never seen nor mentioned in the manga?



Daisuke Jigen said:


> Don’t forget Akainu’s other legendary Ls:
> - Failing to show Luffy hell like he promised.
> - Fell for a fake skeleton that had seaweed for hair.
> - Was reduced to a drooling idiot screaming CAAAAAAKE for 30ish chapters.
> ...


Amazing how none of these have anything to do with power levels

Reactions: Like 1


----------

